# Timer Shots...simple question..



## Scqs (Apr 11, 2014)

Howdy Forumers!

I know this sounds like a very basic question but I need to find out.

Everytime I try to use the timer for snapping photos, the results will  vary per shots. I set the settings to Continuous AF but the results are not what I expect...sometimes clear or sometimes blur...How do I amend this?

My Gear: Olympus EP3

Thanks!


----------



## tirediron (Apr 11, 2014)

Can you describe what it is that you're trying to capture (moving objects, still objects, macro, etc)?  Typically for remote shots, prefocusing and switching to manual focus is best, as one can't always predict what part of the scene will trigger the camera's 'focusing interest'.


----------



## Msteelio91 (Apr 11, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Can you describe what it is that you're trying to capture (moving objects, still objects, macro, etc)? Typically for remote shots, prefocusing and switching to manual focus is best, as one can't always predict what part of the scene will trigger the camera's 'focusing interest'.



Yup if the subject is moving you're going to get varied results since the AF is working right up until that shutter opens. It also might lock on to something that isn't your subject, especially if the background is dynamic.


----------



## KmH (Apr 11, 2014)

Continuous focus usually invokes what is known as shutter priority release, which means the shutter _will_ release if focus has not been achieved.
Single focus is usually invokes focus priority release and the camera will _not_ release the shutter if focus has not been achieved.

So the solution is to learn more about your camera and it's auto focus module.

Be aware the camera has 2 settings you need to manage - the focus mode and the focus _area_ mode.

I notice the specs for your camera say it uses contrast-detection AF. Most DSLR cameras use phase-detection AF.


----------



## Scqs (Apr 21, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Can you describe what it is that you're trying to capture (moving objects, still objects, macro, etc)?  Typically for remote shots, prefocusing and switching to manual focus is best, as one can't always predict what part of the scene will trigger the camera's 'focusing interest'.



Hi tirediron! Sorry for the late reply, quite busy of late. Still objects to be precise.


----------



## Scqs (Apr 21, 2014)

KmH said:


> Continuous focus usually invokes what is known as shutter priority release, which means the shutter _will_ release if focus has not been achieved.
> Single focus is usually invokes focus priority release and the camera will _not_ release the shutter if focus has not been achieved.
> 
> So the solution is to learn more about your camera and it's auto focus module.
> ...



Ok...will have a look at my camera's settings..


----------



## Ron Evers (Apr 21, 2014)

No need to use continuous AF for stationary objects, use Single Auto Focus (S-AF) & you will also have a longer battery life.  I use S-AF+MF on my m4/3 cameras so I can override the AF & fine-tune by turning the focus ring - this is handy when the camera wants to focus on something other than your subject, like a bird in a tree.  

Here is an example - the camera was fooled by the brush & did not focus on the bunny so I used the focus ring to nail the bunny.  





I also use S-AF for action shots such as this:



Hope this helps.


----------



## Scqs (May 3, 2014)

Hi Ron! Thanks for the example and tip! Really appreciate it! ^_^


----------



## Scqs (May 3, 2014)

I like the bunny anyway! Nice shot!


----------

